# Draining Tank on Honda 3000



## Dave in Mass (Mar 13, 2017)

To dispose of aged fuel I would like to drain and replace occasionally, but siphoning the tank is awkward and ineffective. Can the entire tank be drained by opening the screw at base of carburetor, even if it took a while? I would appreciate any alternate methods.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I would not recommend draining it through the carb that way. If any heavy gum is in the fuel it will have a chance of clogging.

Perhaps putting a T in the fuel line with a valve would be better.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Definitely T in a valve and cap the drain line.


----------



## Clevor (Feb 23, 2017)

Siphoning the tank isn't that much of a hassle if you use a self-siphoning hose. I usually drain the tank as much I can by tilting the unit. My EB2200-X has a shutoff valve just below the tank, on the side of the unit. It has a filter cup which really has no filter, but I unscrewed that and drained the remaining fuel. Problem is the fuel dribbles all over the side of the generator and down the housing of the pull cord, but Honda put good paint and adhesive on the labels of this older model (made in Japan) and gasoline has no effect on either. Next time I will unhook the hose from the carb to the shutoff valve, and run a hose from the nipple on the valve to a bucket. It's not feasible to unhook the end of the hose that goes to the carb because I can't reach the hose clamp with the filter housing in the way.


Only thing is the fuel is passing thru the in-tank fuel filter above the shutoff valve so junk might get caught on that, but if you drain most of the fuel in the tank, little residual fuel is left. If you read a thread I posted (with no replies), what I did was just take a blowgun and blew air in reverse up the filter to clean it out, as I could not get the filter sleeve out of the tank. It seemed to be press fitted in and would have to be destroyed to remove it. I am surprised Honda designed it this way since otherwise, many parts on the unit are easy to access and service.


I am guessing your unit does not have the fuel shutoff valve on the side of the unit or you would have considered this first.


----------

